# Lost in life



## Crazzy PR Mom (May 1, 2009)

I am completely lost in life. I no longer know where I fit in this marriage. He doesn't really like me and I can't seem to be what or who he want's I feel like I spend my days doing my job that was created by the way he feels things should be. I feel mechanical in my routine. Today he said that I don't like his daughter. I asked if that's the case why are you still with me. His response was that he hoped I would change or that he would adapt. What happened to us that brought us to the point were it feels that were just getting by?????


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I often feel lost, unappreciated, and just going through the motions of motherhood. I don't care for my husband's daughter, either. Lately, I feel I am the only one to get myself out of my rut. I need to carve out my alone time, and not take any crap from Hubby.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I am someone else who is experiencing marriage problems, most related to husbands adult daughter.
She not only manipulates him but refuses to accept me to where she is abusive should I be in the same room.
It has gone from bad to worse in the last few years. I didn't expect my husband to react in the way he has to her and he says he is in the middle. I have no answers and feel my marriage slipping away
and I don't have any answers.
Just letting you know your not alone. I too feel mechanical in my day to day life and have little joy... I feel like all the life and soul has been sucked out of me.
I don't know what to do about it either.. sometimes I get so angry thinking about it, I think i should stay and just be a selfish self centered wife ( like his last wife)... cook him a large tray of bacon and eggs every morning.

I agreed to stop working and maybe this was a mistake...
maybe I should go back to work ?
not for the money but for something to do besides help him...
be unavaiable, selfish and then at least when he complains, it will end in him having to wash his own clothing, get and cook his won food and do some housework, something he does not do.

I'm just so fed up... I am confused too and not sure what to do.
We are not young people... not so easy to pick up and say bye bye like in your 20's and 30's.


----------



## Crazzy PR Mom (May 1, 2009)

Preso

I have also been at home due to car accident. If you can go back to work. Keep your sanity My husband has been home with me to and I want to kill him to much us time. He's a loner and has no real friends so he talks all day about stuff I, not really interested in. Work I feel gave me individuality something I was good at that he couldn't perfect for his own reasons go back to work trust me it will help. :smthumbup:

His daughter is 11 and hates the world gets in trouble just so that she can have a reason to continue to isolate herself. At home she pretends to be alone by choice quite. Slowly we have been finding out that she is a trouble maker in school. Is bordering cruelty on her behavior towards others.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Crazzy PR Mom said:


> Preso
> 
> I have also been at home due to car accident. If you can go back to work. Keep your sanity My husband has been home with me to and I want to kill him to much us time. He's a loner and has no real friends so he talks all day about stuff I, not really interested in. Work I feel gave me individuality something I was good at that he couldn't perfect for his own reasons go back to work trust me it will help. :smthumbup:
> 
> His daughter is 11 and hates the world gets in trouble just so that she can have a reason to continue to isolate herself. At home she pretends to be alone by choice quite. Slowly we have been finding out that she is a trouble maker in school. Is bordering cruelty on her behavior towards others.


I'm looking into things now...
I dont have the kind of job you can just easily get back into after a break or work part time at it. I may have to look into something new.


----------

